# any ACTIVE ratteries in LOS ANGELES?



## Avacadorat

Hi there! obviously live in California but over the years my daughter and I have noticed that most rat breeders/ratteries have moved to other states or have dissapeared. There are only 2 active rat breeders we know of in California one in chatsworth/mistyblue, and one in san diego/pacificgems. The rats we got from the recent breeder....well...had bad genetics and one of the 2 has sadly passed away. My daughter and I are looking for a new breeder we can go to when my dauthers other precious baby passes.
we haven't been able to find any more from the afrma list as it hasn't been updated in forever for california. 
We are hoping that there's plenty more ratteries in LA but are not listed and or hidden and its why we cant find them.

Does anyone know of any *ACTIVE* rat breeders in california, particularly the LA area? looking for longevity, temperament and health! we are also willing to travel to other areas to adopt rats like long beach, san diego, orange county, Anaheim, pasadena, chatsworth, west hills.
places we can get to that aren't too far for us.

I figured I would ask here as this is the best place I know of that could potentially help us locate.

Please let us know, we'd really appreciate it!
Thank you!


----------



## TwilxghtRat

Try this! 

(Sorry there was no link earlier, website was shut down for maintenance before I could edit it).



http://www.silverbellrattery.com/


----------



## lfraser06

While it's a bit of a drive ... the Bay area has a few.


----------



## Avacadorat

lfraser06 said:


> While it's a bit of a drive ... the Bay area has a few.


san fransisco is way too far for us unfortunately


----------



## Avacadorat

TwilxghtRat said:


> Try this!
> 
> (Sorry there was no link earlier, website was shut down for maintenance before I could edit it).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silverbellrattery.com/


thanks for the link. unofrtunately upon looking at their facebook for recent updates it appears they have moved their rattery to Salem Oregon and have not yet updated their website.


----------



## TwilxghtRat

How unfortunate. . .


----------



## RatCrazyGirl

Try Craigslis! There are lots of rateries on Craigslist and lots of rescued rats people are rehoming too! I could find some adds for you just let me know, helps me cure my MRS (more rats syndrome 😂)


----------



## RatCrazyGirl

Opps this is 4 months old


----------



## Srivers

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Opps this is 4 months old


 do you have babies?


----------



## RatCrazyGirl

Srivers said:


> do you have babies?


What do you mean


----------



## Srivers

Lol good question. Do you breed?


----------



## RatCrazyGirl

Srivers said:


> Lol good question. Do you breed?


Oh, no. But I could tell you about some rattieries and rescues I know and have bought from around here!


----------



## Srivers

Okay perfect! Yes please ☺


----------



## RatCrazyGirl

Srivers said:


> Okay perfect! Yes please ☺


The rattieries I got my rats from were bleu royal ratterie.
Some rescues are radical rodent rescue, divine rodent rescue, petfinder, Craigslis, Andy’s pet shop, rattie rats!


----------

